# Hellonwheels gone?



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Helen Jarrells has not had anything listed on ebay for a while (very unusual) and on both email addresses I have for her I get bouncebacks.

As the only maker of cast bodies that are light enough to race straight from the packet, this would be a big loss if she has stopped.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Helen Jarrells has not had anything listed on ebay for a while (very unusual) and on both email addresses I have for her I get bouncebacks.
> 
> As the only maker of cast bodies that are light enough to race straight from the packet, this would be a big loss if she has stopped.


last time i heard from her that she told me she was in middle of moving.. that was like 2 or 3 weeks ago. i hope she didnt stop either!!!

Wes


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh no I wanted to buy some of her stuff. Is there any way else to find out.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Do not Panic - It Is Only a Drill*

My fellow slot heads, I appeal to you in this apparent time of crisis to keep your wits. Only a few short weeks ago, I did receive a veritable treasure trove of yummy resin goodness from Helen. People move. People go on vacation. Sometimes, people just need to chill for a bit. I believe the fundamentals of our resin economy are sound and that one-day soon, we will all hear from Helen. And the dark clouds will part to usher forth sunshine. And then we can get on the road to recovery with resin bodies on every paint stand and on every track. :wave: :wave: :wave:

Hello, I’m Russ the Hutt and I approved the preceding message. :freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*A stable Slot Market*

RES FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!

Maybe his economic package can free up the _resin market _so we can have a more stable flow of slot cars.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Maybe he can put a price cap on the resin itself? make the companies stop gouging out our wallets? One can hope!

Res for Prez!


----------



## reflexuk (Oct 8, 2008)

I want some of these too - what is the address of her website?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah that would be great I am so tired of the government bailouts of the resin companies while there CEO 's go on luxurious vacations ! LOL !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*She just moved ... Don't worry!*

Here is a link...click on resin bodies to see all she offers. Love them!

http://www.hellonwheels8.com/

Bob...don't you old farts know how to use Google yet...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Here is a link...click on resin bodies to see all she offers. Love them!
> 
> http://www.hellonwheels8.com/
> 
> Bob...don't you old farts know how to use Google yet...zilla


Or, if you read and pay attention to other posts here, I posted a link to her site about a week ago in the Dash Cobra thread.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Got her site saved as a Favorite now, thanks guys !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still can't get a hold of Helen for some resins. Can't get an email response.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Me either. I did find a guy who is selling her stuff but when I pressed him for when it could be delivered he told me there was a problem with his supplier.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Didn't she respond in one of the htreads about kicking back a little ? Taking a break? Could be what is going on. Did you try PMing her at all? She is a member here


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

She in the middle of a move isn't she? as we all know moving sucks and our hobby always gets pushed to the side.. she just may not have her email and stuff up and running yet.....I hope to see her back soon I have money I wish to send her lol...


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> She in the middle of a move isn't she? as we all know moving sucks and our hobby always gets pushed to the side.. she just may not have her email and stuff up and running yet.....I hope to see her back soon I have money I wish to send her lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


Agree. Move's are the ultimate pain. Helen just hasn't gotten to the part of unpacking the fun things to do.  rr


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*breaks!*

I take an annual break from casting every summer to play with the 1:1 musclecars. Usually stop in April/May and resume about.....now. It's a winter duldrum release type of thing. I'm sure she will be back after the move.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Now works for me Gary, as that chassis is out!!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*crude Indy*

Crude first model of the Indy. It started out as my abondoned attempt at the 2-3 year old Panoz chassis


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*crude F1*

crude F1 starting with the body I did for the Tyco X-2 Pan chassis.


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello All!!
The last two years has been pure hell. I have had to adjust my life. I will try to make room so I can start making bodies again. I have missed u all. I want to thank u all very much for your concern. I will have the same person do my mold making since he is the best as we all know. We work so well together. I sure have missed the atmosphere. I have a whole box of bodies and parts I need my partner to help me sort. I will come back to hobbytalk to chat. I appreciate u all!!!
Helen (Hellonwheels8)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Welcome back.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Who Hoo! Bruce and Helen at the same time.. I know were by raise is going!!

Welcome Back Helen!

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

True dat!.... and nice to have you in chat yesterday!

Weds and Fri are the official nights....many of us drop in nightly...if just for a few minutes to say hi.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad youre alive and kickin', Helen. Welcome back!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back Helen!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Great to hear your back Helen ! We all missed you and can't wait to see ya back in the flow once again .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you ALL!!! I live in a smaller area so I will have to adjust and rearrange to make room. LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Helen it is Great to see you back! 

Bob...:woohoo:...zilla


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> Thank you ALL!!! I live in a smaller area so I will have to adjust and rearrange to make room. LOL


 Cool! I'm in circleville ,25 miles south of you but i work on the west side of columbus!If your looking for a great bunch of folks with several nice tracks to race with and sell to,check this site out

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CentralOhioHORacing/

join up on the yahoo group,I dont get to race with them much per my schedule ,but they are all class folks and good friends ,would love to have ya.
Matt


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

This is a great surprise. Welcome back Hellonwheels8! Bring on your bodies. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

